# Strikeforce: Nick Diaz vs Evangelista Santos



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow at these odds. Cyborg aint THAT bad and Nick aint THAT incredible. That said I'll be taking Nick anyway cause he my boy.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great odds for Cyborg - 30k on him. I'm hoping Diaz is overlooking him and now with all the talk of him getting into the boxing ring - who knows, maybe Evangelista's aggressive style will overwhelm him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bet on Diaz, who outside of the UFC can beat him?

If anyone wants to bet on any undercard fights from this show let me know, if no one else puts them up I could just don't know if they would get clicked on.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Bet on Diaz, who outside of the UFC can beat him?


Daley? Miller?


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

KryOnicle said:


> Daley? Miller?


Daley doesn't have enough experience on the ground to last a 25 minute fight with Diaz.
Miller, on the other hand, could very well beat Diaz at 185, 183 or even 178.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

If Diaz chooses tostand wit Daley even for just a couple of rounds, then Daley is not gong to have to worry about going 25 mins with him on the grounds because it will be over quickly


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Bet on Diaz, who outside of the UFC can beat him?
> 
> If anyone wants to bet on any undercard fights from this show let me know, if no one else puts them up I could just don't know if they would get clicked on.


Woodley. Diaz stuggles with wrestlers and Woodley would be the best one he has ever faced. I still dont understand the Diaz hype. He barely took a decision over an unranked lightweight fighting up a weightclass in Kj Noons.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Woodley. Diaz stuggles with wrestlers and Woodley would be the best one he has ever faced. I still dont understand the Diaz hype. He barely took a decision over an unranked lightweight fighting up a weightclass in Kj Noons.



subbed sakurai
subbed gomi
subbed Smith
subbed Neer
TKO'd Zaromskis
TKO'd Glamrock
TKO'd Tibau
decision'd Aina

on an 8 fight win streak that would be a 14 fight win streak if not for a cut loss to Noons.

all in the last five years.

avenged his only sub/KO loss to Jeremy Jackson TWICE.

going further back he went 6/10 in the UFC but he only lost via decision with nary a boring fight, with 3 of those 4 losses being vs being champs or contenders of the time- and none of them ever really had him close to being finished.. 

And Nick is a much better fighter now than he was when he was in the UFC.


I agree wrestling is still his weakest facet and he would have trouble with a guy with Woodley's TD's, although I'm not convinced Woodley is a better MMA wrestler than Sherk.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

7575 on Diaz


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

10k on cyborg. Because cute boxe owns the Gracies.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Diaz has just looked too impressive as of late, and I think Cyborg got the shot because of a lack in depth in the division, and the inability to match fights properly. 50k on Diaz.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Diaz by 2nd round armbar!



> Round 1 - The referee calling the evening's final bout is Josh Rosenthal. Santos misses with a kick then another spinning kick. Diaz is already talking. Diaz covers up and gets popped with a leg kick. Santos misses with the next. Next two inside kicks land for Santos, then more. Santos swings for the fences and draws a smile from Diaz, who locks things up against the cage. They trade knees. Santos breaks off. Diaz jams in and unloads a few small punches before he takes a kick to the legs. Santos is landing at will with the inside leg kick. A punch lands big for Santos. Diaz comes back with a few smaller shots. Satos repays with a right hand. Diaz working the jab. Santos with head movement. Santos with another stinging leg kick. They're almost taking Diaz off his legs now. Diaz finally checks one. Santos goes to the body and head with punches and gets a verbal comeback from Diaz. Diaz comes back with a flurry of jabs and rocks Santos with a straight left. Santos is rocked. Diaz is having fun now. Santos hits him, but the punches are coming quicker than he can stop them. Santos reaches for a clinch and gets denied. Now, Diaz is checking the inside leg kick. Diaz goes to the body. He gets moving on the jab. Santos firing back with big punches, but they're not really landing. Big left hand ends the round for Diaz. MMAjunkie.com gives him the first round, 10-9.
> 
> Round 2 - Diaz comes out with a few "come ons" as Santos attacks the leg. Diaz fires off a combination, and Santos fires back with big shots ended by a leg kick. Diaz wants to slug it out. Santos attempting to stop his advance with leg kicks and big body shots, but Diaz won't be deterred. He opens up with a combination, and it's about wearing the Brazilian down. Jabs for Diaz. Santos in close with a few shots. Elbows come, but they miss. Santos goes back to the leg. Diaz with a jab. Santos goes to the body in return. It's exactly the kind of war of attrition Diaz likes. He's right in his element, firing off combinations. He ends one with a knee to Santos' head. Santos, meanwhile is catching Diaz now and again, but his punches aren't doing anything to slow his opponent down. Diaz with a left hand. He's closing the distance and not allowing Santos to generate power with his punches, so Santos is resorting to elbows in close. They break off, and it's Diaz with a few left hands. Santos retorts with a clinch but can't land the big one. On next clinch, though, he does to the knee. Santos gets a takedown when they lock up next, and Diaz immediately goes for an armbar. He's got it, and cranks it hard for a quick tapout. The crowd is ecstatic.


Link


----------

